# dark shadows behind bottom of ears



## leeb5 (Mar 14, 2008)

could any body please help i have a polaroid passport camera that takes 4 identical photos .The flash is on top of camera about 4-6 inches and that is why its the bottom of ears because of flash coming from high. The background has to be white.What is the easiest way to elliminate or reduce the shadows on the white background.  Would another flash from down low pointing up fix the problem. any help greatly apprieciated 
  Thank you in advance


----------



## passerby (Mar 14, 2008)

leeb5 said:


> The flash is on top of camera about 4-6 inches and that is why its the bottom of ears because of flash coming from high. The background has to be white.What is the easiest way to elliminate or reduce the shadows on the white background. Would another flash from down low pointing up fix the problem. any help greatly apprieciated
> Thank you in advance


 
If the white background is beyond the reach of the camera flash will it still produces shadows? Otherwise the natural light from the window nearby or another flash maybe needed. 

Just a thought.


----------



## leeb5 (Mar 15, 2008)

tanks for your reply. natural light is not an option.I have tried the white background at differant distances while it does vary it is still not satisfactory. I have tried putting a 250 watt normal light pointing at the background (between the person and the background) and doesnt make a lot of differance ,but the light is very yellow looking. Would you no if a proper camera strobe light would fix this and if so what size (how many watts) would i need and also where to position 2nd flash if i get one .  I am not in the no with photography and need to try something hoping you can put me on the right track.
     Thank you very much for your previus response hope you can help a little more
 Kind Regards Lee


----------

